# 2 Muzzleloaders



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

1- CVA Magbolt (black) I never did anything with this rifle because I didn’t get the breech plug wrench with it. #11 caps. 1:32 twist
Composite stock.

2- Traditions Buckhunter (nickel) I hunted with this rifle. #11 caps. 1:32 twist.
Both .50 Cal.

$75 each


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a CVA just like what your selling. It is (or was) a shooter!! Haven't shot it in I bet 15 years. One of the most accurate ML I have. If I didn't have 5 front stuffers already, I'd be hitting you up.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

taxidermist said:


> I have a CVA just like what your selling. It is (or was) a shooter!! Haven't shot it in I bet 15 years. One of the most accurate ML I have. If I didn't have 5 front stuffers already, I'd be hitting you up.


I never did anything with the CVA rifle, but the Traditions is a fantastic shooter. I believe they both can be converted to the 209 primers as well. The CVA is as simple as changing the breech plug for $15 if someone wanted to do that.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

That's a good deal


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Fowl.... what the he!!…. If you haven't sold the CVA by the end of the week (28th) I'll meet up somewhere and give you what your asking. A guy cant have an odd number of ML, need one more to make an even number.

I honestly believe you'll sell them! That's toooooo good of a deal to let pass up! Especially if your looking for a ML to get started.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Fowlmouth said:


> 1- CVA Magbolt (black) I never did anything with this rifle because I didn’t get the breech plug wrench with it. #11 caps. 1:32 twist
> Composite stock.
> 
> 2- Traditions Buckhunter (nickel) I hunted with this rifle. #11 caps. 1:32 twist.
> ...


Where are you located?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

RandomElk16 said:


> Where are you located?


Tooele


----------



## bsevans5 (Dec 13, 2017)

you ever visit st. george?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

bsevans5 said:


> you ever visit st. george?


I sold the Traditions and decided to keep the CVA.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Screw it! The CVA is for sale. I bought a new 209 breech plug for it and the breech plug wrench. I gotta get that money back, so the price is now $100. It’s still new. It has scope rings and base too.


----------

